# Einstellungen an einer Kamera



## burli (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte mich etwas mehr mit Fotografie beschäftigen. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Jenoptik JD 4.1z8.
Als erstes hab ich mal ein paar Fragen zu den Einstellmöglichkeiten. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen oder einen Link nennen wo die Fragen beantwortet werden.

Belichtungskompensation: wann kann ich die sinnvoll einsetzen?
Weißabgleich: sollte man generell mit "Auto" arbeiten?
Belichtungsmittelpunkt: Kann die Belichtungsmeßfläche auf Vollbild, Zentral oder Punkt einstellen. Was macht wann Sinn?
ISO: Auto, ISO 100 oder ISO 200? Was bringt mir die manuelle Einstellung?


Außerdem suche ich noch eine schöne Einführung, speziell solche Sachen wie die richtigen Blendeneinstellungen für die jeweilige Situation, welche Funktionen haben Filter usw.

Gruß
burli


----------



## Nacron (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Burli,

als allererstes möchte ich dich zum thema blende und verschlusszeit auf den http://www.fotolehrgang.de verweißen.

Belichtungskompensation:  Eine schnelle art die Helligkeit zu regeln, das selbe wenn du mit blende und verschlusszeit arbeitest bloß das die helligkeit runtergerechnet wird.
Generell ist es nur dann sinnvoll wenn du schnell regeln musst...
Ansonsten ist Blende und Verschlusszeit besser zum regeln.

Weißabgleich:
Der weißabgleich lässt weiße gegenstände weiß erscheinen hört sich sinnlos an ist es aber nicht. Jedes licht hatt eine bestimmte farbe die sonne hatt zum beispiel nahezu weiß (schonmal was von wellenlängen gehört?) eine glühlampe gelbes licht eine neon lampe auch eher weißes.
Praxis du kannst ihn so lange auf auto stehen lassen bis er miese ergebnisse liefert. Dann passe ihn deinen gegebenheiten an z.b. neonlicht etc...

Belichtungsmesspunkt: 
Um das Bild richtig zu belichten wird dir ein belichtungsmesser zur hand gegeben dieser ist in die kamera integriert (es gibt auch externe) du kannst die drei möglichkeiten alle benutzen ich mache es so da ich nur einen zentralen belichtunsmesser habe das ich die stelle im bild fokusiere die korrekt belichtet werden sollen (vorsicht bei sonnenuntergängen immer den sonnenuntergang messen und das objekt davor aufhellblitzen) bei dir kannst du schätze ich mal nur autmatisch auslösen und dir keine werte vorschlagen lassen die du einstellen kannst wenn das der fall ist benutze punktmessung und stelle den bereich des bildes ein der korrekt belichtet werden soll.

ISO:
Ganz einfache Regel:
kleine ISO weniger Körnung schlechtere Lichtempfindlichkeit
größere ISO mehr Körnung bessere Lichtempfindlichkeit

Ich hoffe das hatt dir ein bischen geholfen und viel Spaß mit der Kamera!


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,
naja, ich hab (wie im anderen Beitrag erwähnt) eine JD 4.1z8. Deutlich besser als so eine Hosentaschenknipse, aber noch weit entfernt von professionellen Geräten, zumindest was die Einstellmöglichkeiten angeht. Ich kann bei den Blenden zb nur  F3.2,  F4.8 und F8.0 einstellen. Die Belichtingszeit kann ich dabei nicht gleichzeitig festlegen. Es gibt nur einen Slow Shutter mit 1, 2, 4 und 8 Sekunden Belichtungszeit. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben

Was Weißableich und Belichtungsmesspunkt in etwa machen ist mir schon klar, ich suche nur noch nach Verknüpfungen in die Praxis um mir die Funktionen besser vorstellen zu können.

ISO kenn ich aus der Analogfotografie. Da kommt die gröbere Körnung durch das Filmmaterial. Desshalb ist mir der Bezug zur Digitaltechnik nur teilweise verständlich. Die Lichtempfindlichkeit ist klar, aber leidet darunter auch bei Digitalkameras irgendwie die "Körnung"? Wie wirkt sich das dann aus?

Der Link mit dem Fotolehrgang ist gut. Werd mir die Seite mal durchlesen.

Gruß
burli


----------



## Nacron (29. Juni 2004)

Jetzt nicht um beleidigend zu wirken eine digicam bei der man nicht mal belichtungszeit und blende gleichzeitig manuel einstellen kann ist für mich nicht arg viel besser als ne hosentaschenknipse 
(Referenz Canon A70)

Nochmal zu weißabgleich:
In der Praxis verwendet man meistens Auto nur falls eine Lichtquelle ungewünschte Farbgebung erzeugt z.B. kunstlicht einen orangestich dann schaltet man manuel auf die jeweilige Lichtart um.

Belichtungsmesspunkt:
Les dir mal im fotolehrgang den Punkt belichtung genau durch dort werden verschiedene technicken der Belichtungsmessung erklärt.
Für die Praxis ist es am besten wenn man mit der Punktauswahl den jeweils korrekt zu belichtenden Punkt auswählt und dann knipst. Dann wird die Blende und die Verschlusszeit automatisch auf die lichtverhältnisse des Objekts angepasst und das objekt wird richtig belichtet.

So genau kann ich dir das auch nicht erklären aber eins weiß ich:
Fotonegative arbeiten in etwa genauso wie Digitale sensoren.
Beide Materialien sind Fotosensitiv daraus resultiert dann die Körnung.

Und bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen wegen dem spruch über die cam!


----------



## burli (29. Juni 2004)

Hey, nicht meine Cam beleidigen  
Ich weiß das es keine Profi Cam ist. Wollte halt keine Hosentaschenknipse mit bestenfalls 2x optischem Zoom sondern eine mit gutem Objektiv. Und das ist zweifellos der Fall. Das man die Belichtungszeit nicht manuell einstellen kann ist mir erst hinterher aufgefallen. Bzw, vielleicht geht es auch und ich hab blos noch nicht rausgefunden wie 
Aber im großen und ganzen ist die Cam für den Preis echt klasse. Die A70 kostet sicher ne Ecke mehr 

Gruß
burli


----------



## ollibass (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo. mit  den Empfindlichkeitseinstellungen an Digitalkameras verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit analogen Filmen. Höhere Empfindlichkeit bedeutet dass man auch mit weniger Licht besser fotografieren kann, aber statt Körnigkeit wie bei analogen Filmmaterialien kommt es bei digitalen Chips dann zu Rauschen, sowohl in Helligkeit als auch in Farbwerten. Abhängig vom Iso-wert ist das halt mehr oder weniger. Bei niedrigster Iso-Einstellung sollte man es gar nicht wahrnehmen können. Solches Rauschen lässt sich auch bedingt  herausfiltern, dafür gibt es Software, aber besser ist immer möglichst wenig draufzuhaben, da eine Rauschentfernung unter umständen auch Details wegnehmen kann.


----------



## Beppone (29. Juli 2004)

Und jetzt noch mein Senf dazu, nachdem ich denke, daß noch nicht alle Fragestellungen geklärt sind.

"Belichtungsmittelpunkt" und "Belichtungskompensation" gehören thematisch zusammen, ich möchte hier etwas ausholen: die korrekte Belichtung einer Aufnahme errechnet sich aus dem Produkt der Beleuchtungsstärke und der Belichtungszeit.

Soweit ist das nachvollziehbar, fällt viel Licht auf mein Motiv, belichte ich kürzer, bei wenig Licht länger. Dabei ist es für die Belichtung egal, ob das Licht auf ein schwarzes Klavier fällt, oder ob ich  unter gleichen Lichtverhältnissen einen Schneemann fotografieren will: die einzig korrekte Belichtungszeit bleibt die gleiche.

Das Problem liegt in der Messung der Beleuchtungsstärke, die korrekt nur möglich ist, wenn ich mit einem Belichtungsmesser zum Motiv hingehe und ermittle, "wieviel" Licht aus der Richtung der Lichtquelle eintrifft. Damit ist es für das Messergebnis natürlich wieder egal, ob hinter mir das Klavier oder der Schneemann steht. Mit dieser "Lichtmessung" erhalte ich eine Zeit / Blendenkombination, die jedes Motiv korrekt belichtet.

Nachdem diese Messmethode aber super umständlich ist, versuchen sich Kamerahersteller im Kompromiß: es wird in Richtung Motiv gemessen (Objektmessung), wieviel Licht reflektiert wird und daraus die Belichtungszeit ermittelt. Zwangsläufig kommt es dann zu Fehlbelichtungen, wenn ein Motiv sehr hell oder sehr dunkel ist: Beim Anvisieren des Klaviers wird wenig Licht reflektiert - die Belichtungszeit entsprechend länger und die folglich überbelichtete Aufnahme zeigt kein schwarzes, sondern ein graues Klavier.
Beim Messen auf den Schneemann kommt viel Licht zur Kamera, diese belichtet kürzer und zeigt wieder einen grauen Schneemann. Dieses Manko ist messprinzipbedingt und tritt natürlich bei Kameras jeder Preislage auf.

Was tun? z.B. die Punktmessung einsetzen und damit eine Ersatzfläche durchschnittlicher Helligkeit anmessen (Gras, Handrücken) und entsprechend belichten. Oder über die Belichtungskompensation das Klavier "nach Minus", also kürzer belichten bzw den Schneemann entsprechend länger.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem automatischen Weißabgleich. Sobald ein Motiv angemessen wird, wird die spektrale Zusammensetzung des reflektierten Lichts ausgewertet und in Richtung "Neutralgrau" korrigiert. Bei Motiven mit großen Farbflächen, z.B einem gelben, formatfüllenden Briefkasten, versucht die Kamera zu kompensieren, die leuchtende Farbe geht baden...
Abhilfe schaffen die vordefinierten Einstellungen für die Farbtemperatur, wie Sonne, Schatten, Kunstlicht etc.

Noch ein letztes Wort zu den ISO-Einstellungen: bei höherer Empfindlichkeit nimmt die Bildqualität durch "Rauschen" ab, dafür können aber auch kürzere Belichtungszeiten verwendet werden (weniger Verwackeln).

Nu aber gut,

allzeit gutes Licht

Bep


----------



## burli (29. Juli 2004)

Klasse, danke. Das war sogar für mich verständlich . Denke das hilft mir deutlich weiter


----------

